# Gags on the bridge



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Took my sister to sykes yesterday fishing which means I get to bait and untangle things, mostly pin and pigfish then I used a pice of cut bait about 2" and fished it like a jig bumping it along close to the bridge, that seemed to be the ticket, first one had tons of blue on the tail and dorsal fins, all fish released, all around 15", I had more fun watching her reel them in.


----------

